# Wing Presentation hunter



## PAH (Sep 5, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about these bows? A friend of mine has one that he's looking to sell, I believe its from the late 70's. Not sure of draw length or weight. Not sure of what it might be worth.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

As a big fan of Bob Lee bows I can tell you that as long as it is in good shape and the bow is of proper draw, weight for you that it will do as well as any out there today. Bob Lee has a rich history in the archery world and I have tried many others and can say the only bow I shoot now is a Bob Lee. Although mine is a newer one I have shot the older ones and can say the hit hard are fast and forgiving. Bob Lee has a web site bobleearchery.com and these people are some of the nicest people around to deal with. As for how much the bow is worth I am not sure but, if you have the opportunity to shoot it I would do so. As I said as long as there are no defects or twisted limbs etc. I think you won't go wrong if you decide to buy the bow. I don't want to seem prejudiced against any other bow makers but, I can honestly say there is somthing I noticed about there smooth, fast and forgiving nature.


----------

